# Toy vs Standard



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok I never had a small poodle in my home before, but my first impression is that they are more active then the big guys.

Is that true ?
What is your opinion people who have had both ?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

The toys I've met are not NEARLY as active as my standards. The minis I've met are MUCH more active than my standards.

Even if toys are generally more active than standards, I would assume it takes less space and "work" because they are so much smaller.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I used to think it was a Toy thing to follow their person everywhere they go in the house. My old Toy must get up and make the trek to the kitchen with me, to the bathroom with me, to the basement for laundry with me LOL. Up and down the stairs all day long with me.

My GR could sleep through chores and bathroom trips like a pro . Jasper, however, is just like the Toy!! Up and down, up and down. Follows me everywhere. 

I was thinking it's a Poodle thing!


----------



## lizzardran08 (Jul 1, 2010)

i Have a miniature poodle. shes not a toy of course but still.
Her name is Bianca and shes wonderrful..
Ive always wanted a standard(either black,silver,or red/brown)
She is very HYPER though... but She is also very laid back..
She does welll going hiking,to the beach, to the lake, up in the snow, dog parks and running wild with the oter dogs, and just being outside. she also does well just sitting next to you while you read a book, or watch tv or sleep(boy does she love to sleep)
I also have a 7 month old boxer puppy that she wears out in no time.
I tell everybody shes the perfect dog, shes got the brains,beauty, the perfect size without being too big or too small. (she weighs about 15-17lbs).
From what i know aboout toys and what i see working with them(groomer) they can be a bit yappy and nippy.
What ive heard is poodles usually get better as the size gets bigger(toys,mini, and st.)
I want a spoo really bad but its jsut not the rite time for me..
if i were to pick between the two you can ttell id def.. go for the spooo.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

lizzardran08, I have to disagree about Toys being yappy and nippy. Like any dog, they only get that way if allowed or encouraged. Really they are just dogs regardless of size.

My Toy isn't yappy. He's never been nippy. We've made him stand up for himself over the years (within reason). While he'd put any big dog in their place, he was never a tyrant either. Just enough bossing around so he wouldn't get squished LOL. He's a fabulous dog, I'd have another Toy in a heartbeat.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

I've had 3 minis in my life. Bounder had a medium activity level. He liked his walks and playing catch with a ball outside, but in the house, he was low-key and quiet.

Pippin is very low-key. He has short bursts of activity, and likes his morning and evening walks well enough, but in general, he's sort of a couch potato. But he's an older dog, too.

Casey is a zoomer. He adores running, loves our backyard agility set-up, occasionally gets the puppy zooms around the house even though he's now 2 years old. I would classify him as highly active.

So in my very limited experience, I'd say it depends on the individual dog. And of course, if you do have a very active mini or toy, it is going to be easier on the house and on your nerves as compared to a very active standard.

*Rockporters,* do you have any particular challenges when your dogs play together due to the large difference in size between them? My minis are of different sizes, with one being on the small end of the scale and the other one being a couple inches oversizes. So there's about 5" in height difference between them. Even with that small difference, we notice that Pippin does not like feeling overshadowed by Casey.

Yet his best buddies around the neighborhood are WAY bigger than he is, and it doesn't seem to bother him. Very strange.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Agree - more to do with age and temperament than size, I think. Although because my two are so small, I can let them indulge in romps and zoomies around the house in a way that would not be possible with bigger dogs, so perhaps spoos get trained into quieter behaviour at home?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I recently spoke with a breeder that breeds both, or better say breeds standards and tried to breed toy for couple of years and than gave up.

I her words - they have very different "mind set" and although she adored them she just would rather have just standards in her home.

I guess it is like with everything else - different strokes for different folks : )))


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I grew up with a miniature, we had him for 18.5 wonderful years and now I have a 13month old spoo. I believe my spoo is much more high energy than the miniature was even as a pup.

I guess part of it could be age and part of it is each individual dog's personality.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

The toy I have now is not yappy or nippy. he is amazing little guy so confident and sweet but he seems to be more on the go then the big guys 

I also have a miniature staying with me over the weekend we will she how he is


----------



## lizzardran08 (Jul 1, 2010)

maybe its just because i prefer larger dogs over smaller dogs.
Ive had small dogs under 10lbs since i was real young and theyre not "doggy" at all.
there too delicate and Fragile. 
They were never(my dogs at least) runners,liked to chase balls, fetch, rough house or any of that pure doggy fun!

UNTILL.... I got Bianca a year and a half ago. shes about as Doggy as it gets lol... 
Ive never owned a Toy poodle, and i honestly dont want to(No offense to the toy poodle lovers) 
Ive been converted to large dogs lol...
Rite now i have a 5lb 4 year old chihuahua(hes my baby yet VERY trained becasue i didnt want to have to deal with the whole little dog syndrome)
Bianca my 15lb 2year old mini poo(one of two best dogs ever)
Cooper my 45lb 8 month old Boxer(ugh... still learning... lol)
Addie my 60lb 7year old boxer pit mix.(the other best dog ever)


Im def. a fan of the larger breeds.
Dont get me wrong i love poodles and i love how much poodle owners love their dogs. 
If its under 10lbs its just not for me...
sorry guys.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I have to say that none of our small dogs (be they Poos or not) are yappy or nippy. I can't compare the activity level to a Standard, as I don't own one. I can say that my toy poodle is probably just as active as my Chows. Our Shih Tzu mix is the most active of all of them though


----------

